
Why we distribute C++ Libraries as source code - entelechy
https://hackernoon.com/6-reasons-why-we-distribute-c-libraries-as-source-code-2dc614d5ef1e
======
entelechy
reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6pi2bs/6_reaso...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6pi2bs/6_reasons_why_we_distribute_c_libraries_as/)

